# Bill Of Material(BOM) of cisco small business



## super001 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi guys am sizing a bill of material(BOM) of the following cisco Small Business:

1. Desktop Computers : 4 # (standard config.) 
2. Network Printer/Scanner/Copier 1# 
3. LAN Switch 16 Port 1# 
4. Professional LAN Wiring support 10 points 1# 
5. Wireless Router 1# 

dont worry about number 1 and 2 and I have done 3 and 5 but REMAINS no. 4

check out:

Part number/product Description qty 
3. Cisco ESW 520-24P PoE 10/100 Switch 1 
5. AIR-AP1242AG-E-K9 802.11a/g Non-modular IOS AP; 1
RP-TNC; ETSI Cnfg 

I need the solution to no. 4


----------

